# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Yjet e Hollywoodit pa makiazh

## KoTeLja_VL

Kam pak kohe qe po mendohem se ku ta hap kete temë interesante
e me ne fund vendosa ta bej pjese te "Bukuri dhe Estetik".
Te gjithe jemi te dashuruar me pamjen e jashtme te artistave dhe me aq 
mundesi sa kemi provojme qe ti kopjojme sado pak. 
Po a thoni se artistat/et jane po aq simpatik sa duken neper foto e filma???
Me cfare pashe ne nje web , u habita qe vetem nga nje make up (truk)
te kete gjithe ate ndryshim. 
Me poshte po postoj disa foto.......

Alicia Silverstone



Anna Nicole Smith




Beyonce

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Britney  

 Cameron Diaz

 Catherine Zeta Jones 

 Courtney Cox

 Goldie Hahn


Ps. Nuk e di ne e ka hap ndonje tjeter te tille teme ... nqs po sorry  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Hillary Duff

 Jamie Pressley

 J-Lo 

 Kelly Clarkson

----------


## Dito

Nga i ke gjet mi yllo se nuk ngjajne fare. Hallall yllo e lezetshme tema. Daja ska fort bagazh per kete teme, nejse do hidhem ne kerkim. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _BoOtYlIcIoUs_

wwow cfare ndryshimi! un e dija qe kto nuk ishin kaq te bukura po damn sa te shpifura qe qenkan. Bere mire qe e hape ket tem kotele. damnnnnnn

ps.por me e mira nga ato pa makeup esht beyonce menoj un

----------


## AuGuSt_

Me kete teme qe ke hapur ti Kotele shpesoj se u ke prishur shume endera netesh vere shume Djemve shqipetare sepse i mendonin si perfeksiom por ja ku jane ne jeten e perditeshme 

E lezeteshme tema   :kryqezohen:  
Me respekt AuGuSt_

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Flm qe te 3 per pergjigjen e shpejte. 

Po shtoj edhe disa foto te tjera:  

 Kylie Minogue ...po kjo e zeze sikur eshte qorre  :perqeshje:   

 Linda Evangelista 

 Lisa Kudrow

 Mariah Carey 

 Pamela  Anderson


Paris Hilton

----------


## Rebele

asht per te vene duart ne koke qe te tille njerez bahen te famshem per shkak te "aparences" edhe aq me teper qe amatore perpiqen ti imitojne nga pamja e jashtme

Britney njeher eshte lope kaluar lopes; habitem sesi vajza te reja bejne edhe operacione plastike per ti ngjare asaj

ehhh...keshtu eshte kur ke pare e s'di ku ti cosh

p.s. shume teme e qelluar kotele, tja nxjerresh icik ne shesh te palarat atyre artisteve se si shume perpiqen ti fshehin pas fasades se "make-up"

----------


## sweet_babe

QYQJA...kto qenkan jashte normave moj...pupupupu cte ben tualeti...thank god for maybelline  :perqeshje:

----------


## AuGuSt_

Nature is cruel. If you don't believe me...look in the mirror.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## White_Angel

Jashte teme!

----------


## Mina

Kotele te falenderoj per temen, eshte shume e gjetur. Mesazhi i temes na jep te kuptojme se grimi vertet ben mrekulli (vec tek femrat)!

----------


## Rebele

> Ueeeeeee po une qekam yll more une qekam miss .


bukur e ke thene! Ate po mendoja edhe une. Fytyra te rrudhosura, sy pa jete, buze te plasaritura kemi? Jo. Gjynah te qahemi...

----------


## MiLaNiStE

po kot nuk thojn qe femra po qe e shemtuar rregullohet gjithmon me tualet

----------


## AuGuSt_

> po kot nuk thojn qe femra po qe e shemtuar rregullohet gjithmon me tualet


*Nese e pranon veten csic je nuk ke nevoje per makiazh mbase ka akoma meshkuj qe shikojne shpirtin tek nje femer !!*

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Wow, pas nje pushimi te vogel e paskan hap prape temen  :perqeshje: ..... thnx 

Flm te gjitheve per pergjigjet tuaja.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL



----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Lol white patjeter ylli ... po ty te duheshin keto 
foto qe te ndiheshe aq mire .... ti je si shpirt moj   :Lulja3:  


Ja edhe nje foto tjeter  :perqeshje:  
 -- Sammantha Fox

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Stephanie McMahon

 Sarah Mclachlan

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Wynonna Judd  

 Yancy Butler

 Catherine Oxenberg  

 Maria Shriver

----------

